# no mountable file systems



## guymont4g (Jun 28, 2011)

I am attempting to launch a .dmg file. When I double click on it, I get a message telling me it cannot be opened because there are 'no mountable file systems'. 

I have opened this same file on several other computers, which leads me to believe it is my computer. I have Repaired Permissions and restarted my computer, yet the problem persists. What should I do?


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds like the DMg file is either corrupt or when copying it it missed some files.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What does it's icon look like? When you right click and select open with, what apps does it list there?


----------



## guymont4g (Jun 28, 2011)

sinclair_tm said:


> What does it's icon look like? When you right click and select open with, what apps does it list there?


The icon is the hard drive picture inside of a white background with the right corner doggy eared. When I right click and select open with, it lists "DiskImageMounter (default)" and "Disk Utility".


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Try downloading a different DMG and see if it also gives you the same error.


----------



## khalnayak (Jan 29, 2012)

I have checked out others facing the same issue but then here are some solutions that you can try out, just check it out and see if they are helping.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Please no posting in such old threads, and with something that won't help. Your link is for linux, this is Mac OS.


----------

